# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  RECTIFICACION DE AREAS, LINDEROS Y MEDIDAS -TOLERANCIAS CATASTRALES Y REGISTRALES

## Inmobilex

*Taller 22 de noviembre*  *RECTIFICACIÓN DE ÁREA, DETERMINACIÓN DE LINDEROS Y MEDIDAS PERIMÉTRICAS Y APLICACIÓN DE LAS TOLERANCIAS CATASTRALES  REGISTRALES*- 6:30 pm a 9:30 pm - Local de la Sociedad Nacional de Industrias sito en Los Laureles 365 San Isidro  Esquina de la cuadra 14 de la Av. Javier Prado Oeste.  *TEMARIO:* 
a)            Rectificación conforme a la Ley Nro. 27333:
             Mutuo Acuerdo
             Procedimiento Notarial (Ley 27157)
             Vía Judicial.
b)           Rectificación por Error de Cálculo.
c)            Rectificación conforme al Saneamiento Catastral y Registral  previsto en la Ley 28294
d)           Aplicación de las Tolerancias Catastrales- Registrales- Directiva Nº 01-2008-SNCP/CNC "Tolerancias Catastrales - Registrales"  *Expositor:* 
Oscar Huerta Ayala 
Abogado.
Registrador Público del Registro de Predios de la Zona Registral IX  SUNARP.
Docente de Derecho Registral y Notarial en la UNMSM
Autor de la Obra Colectiva Comentarios al Reglamento de Inscripciones del Registro de Predios y diversos artículos.
Conferencista en diversos eventos de capacitación.  *TARIFAS:*
S/ 200 General *(S/ 180 cada uno a partir de 2)*
S/ 180 ex participantes de eventos de Inmobilex y sus acompañantes o referidos. AGENTES INMOBILIARIOS ACREDITADOS POR EL MINISTERIO DE VIVIENDA
Incluye: Certificado por 3 horas válido para su CV, remisión de presentación a su correo,folder, hojas, lapicero y coffee break.
ABONOS: CTA. CTE BCP 192-1928360-083 a nombre de INMOBILEX SAC. Código interbancario: 002-192-001928360083-31  RUC 20451579461  Inmobilex SAC
CONSULTAS: eventos@inmobilex.pe - 6392001  WhatsApp: 981235953- 997263243 AFICHE  22 NOVIEMBRE 19_BAJA.jpgTemas similares: Independización de predios urbanos, rústicos y rurales: Procedimientos Registrales DUPLICIDAD DE PARTIDAS REGISTRALES Y SUPERPOSICIÓN DE PREDIOS Artículo: Perú ampliará las áreas de palta Hass Organizaciones cacaoteras exigirán rectificación del precio mínimo justo Piura prioriza conservación de 17 áreas naturales

----------

